# 3 Dwarf Corys and a female betta to much?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Would 3 dwarf corys and a female Betta in a 5 gallon tank be to much? If so how about some Ghost Shrimp in a 5 gallon with a female Betta? If no on the Corys and yes on the Shrimp how many could I put in the tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a betta in a 6gl and have been looking for pygmy (dwarf) cories locally for well over a year! If I ever find them I plan on introducing at least seven of them. They are really *small.* I'd think you could easily do five. Besides, they are much more comfortable in a group, the bigger the better. ;-)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Auntie. LOL They had some the other day at one of the local LFS the other day. If they still have some tomorrow I plan on getting some. If I can't find them would 3 small Corys be ok? Or would the shrimp be better?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If I thought 3 small cories (not pygmys) would work I would have done that but I truly believe 6g, much less 5g gives them the room they require, not to mention overstocking the tank. You could try shrimp but your betta may go after them. When a shrimp is molting they are virtually protectionless. I also considered shrimp but opted out after researching it. Ghosts are larger (and cheaper) than the cherry reds that I was considering. You could always try it I suppose. Good luck with your decision. 
You're so lucky to be able to find the pygmys! I wish I could. Forgot to mention...Pygmys are very sensitive to water conditions. Is this an established tank that you'd be adding them to??


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an established tank for quarintine that they would go into at first then after the 5 gallon is completely stable they will go into it. I put the filter from one of my established 10 gallons into the filter for the 5 gallon there is a female Betta in there now that I fell in love with yesterday. LOL There are pictures in the picture section if you would like to see her.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

If I were to try pygmy cory's , It would be in a well established tank (3months minimum). The tank would have sand substrate. The tank would also be at least ten gal with moderate current which I would achieve by using a filter rated for twenty gal. The tank would have subdued lighting by using floating live plant's or artificial. I would have places for the little fella's to retire to such as caves made of pieces of slate resting on smooth,small river stones. I might even use a medium length air stone hidde behind some artifical or real plants along the back glass. I might also use some fake, or real driftwood either a large piece or several small pieces for fish to rest on or up against or under. I would keep the temp at 75 to 77 degrees which may be too cool for tankmates such as Bettas. Some people keep these little fish in much warmer water and with differing decor than what I have described, but I am only suggesting what I would do.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> If I were to try pygmy cory's , It would be in a well established tank (3months minimum). The tank would have sand substrate. The tank would also be at least ten gal with moderate current which I would achieve by using a filter rated for twenty gal. The tank would have subdued lighting by using floating live plant's or artificial. I would have places for the little fella's to retire to such as caves made of pieces of slate resting on smooth,small river stones. I might even use a medium length air stone hidde behind some artifical or real plants along the back glass. I might also use some fake, or real driftwood either a large piece or several small pieces for fish to rest on or up against or under. I would keep the temp at 75 to 77 degrees which may be too cool for tankmates such as Bettas. Some people keep these little fish in much warmer water and with differing decor than what I have described, but I am only suggesting what I would do.


Sounds like a great pygmy cory tank! I'm glad this thread was started. My plan was to put cories with a betta. I forgot all about the betta's preferred temp versus the corys preferred temp. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

How small is the QT tank if your main is 5 gallon?! :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Willie I have several tanks. Rangeing in size from 3 to 44 gallons. : ) The five gallon is not my main tank. It is one I purchased for my new female Betta I named her Lola.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

1077 said:


> If I were to try pygmy cory's , It would be in a well established tank (3months minimum). The tank would have sand substrate. The tank would also be at least ten gal with moderate current which I would achieve by using a filter rated for twenty gal. The tank would have subdued lighting by using floating live plant's or artificial. I would have places for the little fella's to retire to such as caves made of pieces of slate resting on smooth,small river stones. I might even use a medium length air stone hidde behind some artifical or real plants along the back glass. I might also use some fake, or real driftwood either a large piece or several small pieces for fish to rest on or up against or under. I would keep the temp at 75 to 77 degrees which may be too cool for tankmates such as Bettas. Some people keep these little fish in much warmer water and with differing decor than what I have described, but I am only suggesting what I would do.


 
I learned all of this the hard way...I had 5 pygmies and lost 3 in a week. My water chemistry was OK, but it was not a well established tank, it was warm (78 degrees), and my water was harder than they like.

The surviving two are in a sandy 10 gallon with the 3 (soon to be 5) sterbai, a couple of nice hiding spots and several plants, and adding more. Even though it is not good that tere are only two, I'm not going to try any more pygmies, at least as long as I am living in Central Texas. I learned the hard way to seek out good sources of information...1077 and Byron are two of them ;-)


----------

